# New to recurve Ottawa area



## MrsK74 (Sep 12, 2012)

I've been shooting with my bare recurve for over two years now. I'm out in the west end and always looking for people to shoot with.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

there is a 3-d tournament at Ottawa archers this sunday on barnsdale road go to their web site for directions.. see ya there I also shoot barebow recurve...


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

MrsK74, I am in the west end too. I usually shoot at That Hunting and Fishing Store in Richmond. And thanks CLASSICHUNTER, I will try to find some time to make it out. In the middle of some renovations but I might be able to sneak out for a bit.


----------



## MrsK74 (Sep 12, 2012)

I've shot at that store and bought my bow there too. Nice to meet both of you


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

MrsK74 said:


> I've shot at that store and bought my bow there too. Nice to meet both of you


 And you, if you see a tall guy with some missing fingers on his left hand there (easily identifiable) feel free to say hi.


----------



## MrsK74 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hmmm did you happen to go to AY Jackson highschool in Kanata(ish)?


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes I did. I guess the hand is a distinct feature :wink:


----------



## MrsK74 (Sep 12, 2012)

OMG I remember seeing you there. I was a senior and you a junior. How cool is that!! I remember on my last day there, I had my rollerblades on and enjoyed thoroughly going down the spiral ramp in the foyer area.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Kanata is a small world LOL! That is awesome, I always wanted to skateboard down the pit staircase but it was always too crowded.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Went to the tournament but arrived to late to shoot. Wasn't sure what to do. Went with my dad as it was our first event like that. Stood around for a bit and tried to watch but couldn't see much. Didn't know who to speak to so we just wandered off. Looks like it was a good time though. MrsK74, shooting at THAFS any time this week. Planning to go Friday I think.


----------



## MrsK74 (Sep 12, 2012)

The Pit!! I couldn't remember the damn name of that thing. HAHAHA thanks for mentioning it. What time where you looking at shooting at? My Friday is open.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

I am looking to be there around 1pm I think.


----------



## MrsK74 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok I will try to be there around that time too.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent. Just come over and say hello.


----------



## MrsK74 (Sep 12, 2012)

I will be the blonde in glasses with a beautiful black recurve


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Duly noted, should be easy to spot!


----------



## PEGE (Nov 22, 2008)

You should join the RA archery club.(on Riverside dr) lots of recurves there, I'm one of the lonely compounds that shoots there actually!


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

I will give it a look. Riverside is a pretty good drive out from Kanata but I will check it out.


----------

